# Simple video recording.



## Harry Collie (Mar 25, 2017)

I have just purchased what I thought was a simple video monitoring camera. All I want to do is record my dog while I am out and watch on my laptop when I choose. It seems the camera I bought needs an app for a mobile phone, needs registering with the company etc.etc.

Has anyone any advice for a no frills camera to suit my needs without all the remote monitoring etc., 

Thanks for any help.


----------

